# Shining Beam P-Rocket II



## bullinchinashop (Dec 11, 2012)

*********************************************************


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 11, 2012)

I used to have their 1st version and was very happy with the price and quality in it. Also, Brian is a great guy to work with. He sent me a replacement before I sent my old one back.


----------



## Kremer (Dec 12, 2012)

I have the original also, great light.


----------



## tsask (Dec 12, 2012)

+ 1 on Shiningbeam's service. He personally repaired my Romisen AA light!


----------



## ragweed (Dec 12, 2012)

+ 1 on shiningbeam & Brian as well. He sells quality products & fast shipping. I love his Romisen line the most & you can get replacement click switches for only 1.35 EA. I have not worn out a switch yet though.


----------



## ToyTank (Dec 12, 2012)

Shiningbeam offers pretty good quality budget lights. Like others have said Brian is great and shipping is fast!

I also appreciate the tints he makes available. My first Warm LED was a MG-1(IIRC) from shiningbeam.


----------



## CreeCrazy (Dec 12, 2012)

I now have 7 lights from them! Great Customer Service and Great Lights. This might have to be #8


----------



## bullinchinashop (Dec 12, 2012)

****************************************************************


----------



## cigarbufff (Dec 15, 2012)

bullinchinashop said:


> I should have mine Friday or Saturday.



Let us know what you think...and if the lumens live up to their rating


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Dec 19, 2012)

I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure that an XM-L U2 needs about 3.4 amps to get to ~930 LED lumens so I don't see how 2.8 will give 930+ but nonetheless I'm sure it's super bright and I quite like the design. My guess is closer to 850 LED lumens and ~700 OTF which is still a LOT for a light of this size and price. The levels seem well-spaced too.


----------



## cigarbufff (Dec 19, 2012)

Im super curious!! haha I want to know how this bad boy performs


----------



## bullinchinashop (Dec 20, 2012)

*******************************************************************


----------



## ragweed (Dec 20, 2012)

I am sold! I have to get one of these pups!


----------



## bullinchinashop (Dec 20, 2012)

**************************************



Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## cigarbufff (Dec 20, 2012)

Sweet thanks for the posts...can you show a night shot if possible? thanks bud


----------



## bullinchinashop (Dec 20, 2012)

***************************************************************************************


----------



## bullinchinashop (Dec 20, 2012)

***************************************************************************


----------



## cigarbufff (Dec 20, 2012)

Awesome man thanks...I'll wait for the outside shots! hehe.


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 21, 2012)

I think i need one of those,looks good kit.


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 21, 2012)

Their 1st version was of good quality. I felt bad that I had to sell mines. It threw rather well for a p60 sized light with plenty of spill lighting. I can only expect good things from this one since it's the updated version.


----------



## MichaelW (Dec 21, 2012)

I have an original SST-50 neutral-white, and would consider upgrading if the xm-l2 shows up, in neutral of course.


----------



## bullinchinashop (Dec 21, 2012)

*********************************


----------



## bullinchinashop (Dec 21, 2012)

******************************************************************************************


----------



## bullinchinashop (Dec 21, 2012)

*************************************************************************************


----------



## cigarbufff (Dec 21, 2012)

hey do you have any other lights to compare the output of this bad boy? like do you think it outthrows the new fenix pd32? thanks bud


----------



## bullinchinashop (Dec 22, 2012)

**************************************************************************************************


----------



## cigarbufff (Dec 22, 2012)

bullinchinashop said:


> I've got to work today & tomorrow so I won't be able to make any comparisons until Monday.
> The beam is pretty wide though.
> I really don't _think_ it'll out throw the fenix


 ok thanks I appreciate it...I'll wait patiently...Merry Christmas!


----------



## speedsix (Dec 25, 2012)

I want to admit something. For a long time I didn't order from Shiningbeam because I thought all it was, were Chinese knives that he imported and jacked the price up. I didn't understand why I should pay $20 for a RC-G2 when at the time DX had them for $12. 

Eventually I tried them out with an order for a Blaze. Shipping was fast, CS was amazing, quality very high. I have placed more orders with them and love doing business with them. The Chinese vendors take longer, have a high rate of screwed up orders, no real way of sending a faulty product back, and are just a pain to deal with.


----------



## ragweed (Dec 25, 2012)

Amen Brother! He also has updated emitters which I don't think DX offers.


----------



## skids625 (Jan 8, 2013)

HI-I have been dealing with Brian since he "opened" and have bought many lites- MG-rom-SB-Jetbeams for myself and many leos i work with. Try doing a cell search with the standard issue minimag-LOL. Only a few problems have ever surfaced and Brian E-mailed me and solved the issues more quickly than i could get back to the deputy with the answer. I am "old school"- still am using my first MG- PLI. works fine! use 1850s.


----------



## DimmerD (Jan 20, 2013)

I have the original PRocket and it is still going strong. Just ordered the thrower version with the bigger head for 10 bucks cheaper due to scratch and dent. Hopefully shipping will be as fast as last time.


----------



## DimmerD (Feb 9, 2013)

Does anyone know if any of the AW batteries fit in these lights?


----------



## MichaelW (Feb 9, 2013)

I use an AW 2600 in the orignal P-Rocket, so unless they made it substantially tighter, or gave up the spring contacts, they should fit fine.


----------



## DimmerD (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

